# Red dots on Maple Leaf



## SCL (May 31, 2004)

Had a customer/neighbor stop by with a leaf off a 15" Maple we planted for him 2 weeks ago. ANy one got an idea of what these are and what they'll do?


----------



## ORclimber (May 31, 2004)

A bigger picture and your location would help narrow it down. Does it look like this? http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2004.html


----------



## SCL (Jun 1, 2004)

Oops, sorry about the location. I'm in Northern Illinois. I'll also post a better pic. The web site was very informative and appears to be right on the money. We have several of the same cultivar of mapleand live just across the road, as well as my in-laws who live across the street, and neither of us have seen anything like this. Had to come to the experts


----------



## jimmyq (Jun 1, 2004)

could be bladder gall mites or blister mites. usually just let it grow out and it will be fine in the long run.


----------



## arboromega (Jun 11, 2004)

looks like an aesthetic problem... leaf is not chloritic or damaged.
contact your local coop extention service and ask about... they would know more.


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 11, 2004)

Jimmy Q got it right, Maple bladder gall mite, common pest with soft maple, does not effect tree, just forget about it.

Larry


----------

